# استقالة النائب العام



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*منذ دقيقة واحدة على قناة cbc طلب النائب العام انعقاد المجلس الاعلى للقضاء لتقديم استقالته يوم الاحد 
*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراوغه*
* لتهدئه وكلاء النيابات *
* للاشراف على الاستفتاء يوم السبت 22 / 12 / 2012*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*على اليوم السابع تقدم بأستقالته فعلاً*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يعلن استقالت*

*النائب العام يعلن استقالت *

*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مرواغة اى وتموية اى يا عم بيتر 
هو واحد يفرحنى وواحد يزعلنى 
نادى القضاء اعلن انسحابة من الانتخابات 
علشان لم تحترم مؤسسة الرئاسة بان من يفكوا الحصار من على المحكمة الدستورية


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*وعد النائب العام  التنحى من منصبه*
* بعد*
* الموافقه على الدستور *
*مثل وعد *
*الرئاسه بتعديل الدستور بعد الموافقه عليه  *
*مدرسه وحده ومعلم واحد*​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا دا كان الضهر وقال بعد اقرار الدستور دلوقتى كتب استقالته فعلا وهيسلمها للمجلس الاعلى للقضاء سواء اقرار الدستور او لا هو كدا كدا ماشى 
*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ما كتب فى اليوم السابع*​*قدم المستشار طلعت إبراهيم، النائب العام، استقالته إلى أعضاء النيابة العامة، وقال إنه سيتقدم بها مكتوبة إلى الرئيس محمد مرسى بعد الانتهاء من الاستفتاء على الدستور. *
*أكد المستشار شادى خليفة، وكيل النائب العام، أن المستشار طلعت إبراهيم النائب العام تقدم باستقالته بعد اعتصام أعضاء النيابة العامة أمام مكتبه مساء اليوم. *
*وقال "شادى" إنه سيتم ترشيح اسم النائب العام الجديد من قبل المجلس الأعلى للقضاء بعد الانتهاء من إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور.*
*وقال شادى، "فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": إن عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد قام بقراءة استقالة المستشار طلعت إبراهيم.*​*(كما هو مكتوب باللغه العربيه الفصحى دون داعى للترجمه)*
*اكرر ما كتبته فى المشاركه السابقه*
*وعد النائب العام  التنحى من منصبه*
* بعد*
* الموافقه على الدستور *
*مثل وعد *
*الرئاسه بتعديل الدستور بعد الموافقه عليه  *
*مدرسه وحده ومعلم واحد*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

استقالة المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام

[YOUTUBE]X8dF8HhrYgc[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8dF8HhrYgc


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## DODY2010 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*

ا لنائب العام محدد يوم الحد للاستقاله .. هوا يوم اعلان النتيجه

بمعنى اصح لما ( نعم ) تكون كسبت واطمنوا لتمرير الدستور

يطلع قانون جديد بقى داخل دستور ام ايمن يعين نائب عام

لان كده كده فيه دستور هيكون اتحط فيه شروط جديده

وبكده يكون الى فرحان دلوقتى وفاتح بقه ومبسوط اوى بينضحك عليه

لازم كله يقول ( لا ) وسيب الباقى على ربنا ​*


----------



## DODY2010 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ONTV - الهجوم الآن على مطبعة هاي كواليتي في شارع أحمد عرابي التي تقوم بطباعة مطبوعات جبهة الانقاذ الوطني .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> _*ا لنائب العام محدد يوم الحد للاستقاله .. هوا يوم اعلان النتيجه*_​


*لأ دى أقرب جلسة لنظر طلب الأستقالة وليس لها أى علاقة بالأستفتاء*​ 
*



بمعنى اصح لما ( نعم ) تكون كسبت واطمنوا لتمرير الدستور

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
لا علاقة للنائب العام بالتزوير من عدمه​​​*​*



يطلع قانون جديد بقى داخل دستور ام ايمن يعين نائب عام

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
​اللائحة موجودة فعلا وبدون دساتير ​​*​*



لان كده كده فيه دستور هيكون اتحط فيه شروط جديده

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
​لو أمكن المزيد من الشرح !!!​​*​_



*وبكده يكون الى فرحان دلوقتى وفاتح بقه ومبسوط اوى بينضحك عليه*

أنقر للتوسيع...

_​_
​​​_* الفرح ليس للأشخاص *
*ولكن فى نظام رأى نفسه فوق القانون*
*فأنهااااار*
*خروج رجالات النيابة لرفض الملاءات عليهم*
*مكسب لأبعد الحدووود*
*بغض النظر عن أية دساتير ولاءات أو نعمات *​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى تطور سريع أكد المستشار محمد عبد الهادي المتحدث باسم نادي قضاة مصر، نبأ استقالة النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله من منصبه.**وقرأ عبد الهادي نص الاستقالة علنا، في مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "آخر النهار" على فضائية "النهار"، مشيدا في نفس الوقت بسلوكيات النائب العام، ومشيرا إلى عدم وجود ترشيحات لأي قاض آخر حتى الآن*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*علق الإعلامى حمدي قنديل على قرار النائب العام بتقديم استقالته، فكتب عبر حسابه الخاص على "تويتر"، "استقال النائب العام، لكن يبدو أن مجلس القضاء سيؤجل بحث الاستقالة حتى يقر الدستور، الذى يبطل إجراءات تعيينه.. المقصود هنا هو حفظ ماء وجه الرئيس".*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الشيخ صفوت حجازي، الداعية الإسلامي، إنه لا يرى شجاعة في استقالة النائب العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم، مؤكدا عدم حق القضاة والنيابة العامة في الإضراب والاعتصام.*

*وأوضح حجازي، في حديثه لبرنامج "آخر النهار" على فضائية "النهار"، أن "الاستقالة ليست خطوة شجاعة، وإضراب القضاة وأعضاء النيابة جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون، لأن مهمتهم حماية القانون، والاعتصام له شروط".*
*وأشار إلى الضغوط التي تعرض لها النائب العام من أجل تقديم استقالته، مطالبا بتفعيل دولة القانون، منوَّها إلى عدم وجود علاقة بين استقالة النائب العام وبين الإعلان الدستوري.**وواصل حجازي: "كل ما يهمني في الموضوع أن عبدالمجيد محمود مش موجود، لأن إقالته كانت مطلبا ثوريا".*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*علقت جميلة إسماعيل، الناشطة السياسية، على قرار النائب العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم، بتقديم استقالته، وذلك بتغريدة كتبتها عبر حسابها الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، قالت فيها إن "جيلا من القضاة والنيابة يتمسك بحماية مهنته وشرفها"، موجهة "تحية لرجال وشباب نيابة مصر، وتحية للمستشار طلعت الذي أدرك مبكرا أن التباطؤ لن يفيد واستقال".*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد إعلان خبر استقالة النائب العام منذ قليل، كتب الدكتور محمد البرادعي تغريدة جديدة على حسابه بموقع التدوينات القصيرة "تويتر"، شكر خلالها أعضاء النيابة العامة، قائلا فيها: "كل التقدير والعرفان لأعضاء النيابة العامة في موقفهم الصلب مع الشرعية واستقلال القضاء. ويظل الحق فوق القوة".*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*خرج النائب العام طلعت إبراهيم من مكتبه منذ قليل، وهتف وكلاء النيابة "شكرا.. شكرا"، لاستجابته لهم على مطالبتهم باستقالته*​


----------



## DODY2010 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ دى أقرب جلسة لنظر طلب الأستقالة وليس لها أى علاقة بالأستفتاء*​
> ​*
> لا علاقة للنائب العام بالتزوير من عدمه​​​*​​*
> ​اللائحة موجودة فعلا وبدون دساتير ​​*​​*
> ...



قضاه مجلس الدوله اعلنوا عدم اشرافهم علي الأستفتاء بعد اثبات كذب ونفاق وعود الاخوان فكان لازم انهم يجيبوا عدد بديل يدخل يحضر الأستفتاء المرحله التانيه يجمعوهم ازاي ويحشدوهم ازاي بأنهم قالوا ان النائب العام هيقدم استقالته 
الماده 227من دستور الوكسه 
كل منصب يعين له الدستور او القانون مده ولايه محدده غير قابله للتجديد او قابله لمره واحده يحتسب بدء هذه الولايه من تاريخ شغل المنصب وتنتهي الولايه في جميع الأحوال متي بلغ صاحبها السن المقرر قانونا ولتقاعد شاغلها
ومجبش سيره استقاله


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*وبعد استقاله النائب العام الجديد *
* اصبح  مرسي الا الان لم يصدر قرار *
*الا والغى*
*كمل يا مرسي قربت تكمل الـ 100 قرار ملغي*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> قضاه مجلس الدوله اعلنوا عدم اشرافهم علي الأستفتاء بعد اثبات كذب ونفاق وعود الاخوان فكان لازم انهم يجيبوا عدد بديل يدخل يحضر الأستفتاء المرحله التانيه يجمعوهم ازاي ويحشدوهم ازاي بأنهم قالوا ان النائب العام هيقدم استقالته
> الماده 227من دستور الوكسه
> كل منصب يعين له الدستور او القانون مده ولايه محدده غير قابله للتجديد او قابله لمره واحده يحتسب بدء هذه الولايه من تاريخ شغل المنصب وتنتهي الولايه في جميع الأحوال متي بلغ صاحبها السن المقرر قانونا ولتقاعد شاغلها
> ومجبش سيره استقاله


*لأ الأمر مختلط عليك شوية *
*من حقه أنه يقدم أستقالته فى أى وقت ولأى سبب*
*مثلاً لعذر مرضى *
*مش مطلوب من الدستور أنه يفصل مقاسات أو قوانين*
*الدستور هو ميثاق جماعى*
*تنبثق منه القوانين*
*أنا شايف أن الراجل ربما يكون أكتشف خدعة فى تعيينه مؤخراً*
*وربما نزل لرأى رجال النيابة لأنهم رجالته ومش عايزينه*
*فى جميع الأحوال الرجل طلع محترم *
*نظر طلب الأستقالة بيحتاج الى جلسة قضائية*
*وأقرب موعد لها هو الأحد المقبل *
*سواء مر الدستور أم لم يمر لاعلاقة بالأستقالة به *​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار عبد الرحمن بهلول، عضو مجلس القضاء الأعلى ورئيس محكمة استئناف طنطا، إن المجلس الأعلى سيتلقى استقالة المستشار طلعت إبراهيم النائب العام الجديد يوم الأحد المقبل، وأنه سيحضر غداً فى الاجتماع العادى الذى سيعقده المجلس كأحد أعضائه، لأنه لم يتقدم باستقالته رسمياً حتى الآن للمجلس. 
وأوضح "بهلول" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مجلس القضاء سيقوم بمناقشة وفحص الاستقالة يوم الأحد المقبل، وذلك بحسب ما تردد فى وسائل الإعلام بأن الاستقالة سيتم تقديمها يوم 23 ديسمبر الجارى، مشيراً إلى أن النائب العام لا يزال عضواً فى المجلس وسيحضر غداً لحين تقديم الاستقالة رسمياً.*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى، إن النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله، كتب استقالته بتاريخ الأحد المقبل الموافق 23 ديسمبر الجارى، أى بعد انتهاء المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء والموافقة عليه رسمياً.
وأضاف المصدر المقرب من النائب العام، أن مجلس القضاء الأعلى سينظر فى الاستقالة الأحد المقبل، وأنه كان سيتقدم باستقالته تلقائياً بعد الموافقة على الدستور وسقوط الإعلان الدستورى الذى تم تعيينه على أثره، وأثار استياء الرأى العام والنيابة العامة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *وبعد استقاله النائب العام الجديد *
> 
> *اصبح مرسي الا الان لم يصدر قرار *
> *الا والغى*
> ...


*راجل بركة ياعمنا :flowers:*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى، أن النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله سيواصل ممارسة منصبه كنائب عام صباح غد الثلاثاء، حيث إن قرار الاستقالة الذى تقدم به لمجلس القضاء الأعلى سيتم النظر فيه يوم الأحد المقبل.
وأوضح المصدر أن قرار قبول الاستقالة أو رفضه مرتبط بمجلس القضاء الأعلى.*


----------



## DODY2010 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ الأمر مختلط عليك شوية *
> *من حقه أنه يقدم أستقالته فى أى وقت ولأى سبب*
> *مثلاً لعذر مرضى *
> *مش مطلوب من الدستور أنه يفصل مقاسات أو قوانين*
> ...



ياريت تكون دي بدايه الحريه 
ميرسي تعبتك معايا استاذي 
بس انا دائما باستفاد منك​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور صفوت حجازى، الداعية الإسلامى، أن استقالة النائب العام خطوة غير شجاعة وأجبر على تقديمها تحت ضغط وإرهاب وتهديد، مشيرا إلى أن أعضاء النيابة ليس من حقهم الاعتصام أو الإضراب عن العمل لأنها جريمة وجناية يحاسب عليها القانون.
وأضاف حجازى، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامى خالد صلاح فى برنامج "آخر النهار"، أن تعيين النائب العام إذا كان غير قانونى يردوه بالقانون وليس بالاعتصام*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> ياريت تكون دي بدايه الحريه​
> ميرسي تعبتك معايا استاذي
> 
> بس انا دائما باستفاد منك ​


*أنا تحت أمرك فى أى وقت*
*ومافيش تعب ولاحاجة*
*دى فعلا مؤشر ممتاز أن القضاء لسة بخير*
*صحيح فيه بعض التجاوزات وصحيح فيه شئ من الفساد*
*لكنها مهنة مثل أى مهنة بها الجيد وبها الخبيث*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *أكد الدكتور صفوت حجازى، الداعية الإسلامى، مشيرا إلى أن أعضاء النيابة ليس من حقهم الاعتصام أو الإضراب عن العمل لأنها جريمة وجناية يحاسب عليها القانون.*
> *وأضاف حجازى، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامى خالد صلاح فى برنامج "آخر النهار"، أن تعيين النائب العام إذا كان غير قانونى يردوه بالقانون وليس بالاعتصام*


*ياسلااااام على الحِكم ياولاد*
*الأضراب بقى جناية ورد النائب العام بالقانون !!!*
*بلدنا بخير حقيقى طول ما هى مليانة بالعباقرة من أمثالك*
*ياشيخ روح شوف لك جامع أقعد فيه وبلاش فتى*
*الله يخرب بيت اللى بيستضيفوكوا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*الزند يشكر النائب العام على استقالته ويعلن إقامة حفل تكريم له*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرر المستشار محمد حسام حمزة رئيس نيابة شمال أسيوط الكلية، إنهاء تعليق العمل بالنيابة بدءا من الغد لتعود النيابة إلى استئناف أعمال كاملة، وقد رحب نادى القضاة بأسيوط باستقالة النائب العام حفاظا على استقلال القضاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاخوان يعلنون النزول الجمعه القادمه لتأييد قرار استقاله النائب العام *


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> *الاخوان يعلنون النزول الجمعه القادمه لتأييد قرار استقاله النائب العام *



كيف يعنى .؟
طيب وصفوت حجازى اللى معارض .؟
هما الاخوان خرفان بيتساقوا وخلاص.؟


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الاخوان يعلنون النزول الجمعه القادمه لتأييد قرار استقاله النائب العام *


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ملعوبه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عماد الدين اديب | استقالة النائب العام مناورة سياسية لدفع عدد من القضاة للمشاركة ف مرحلة اﻷستفتاء الثانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس نادي قضاة الإسكندرية | علي النائب العام ان يلتزم بكلمته ولا يذهب لمكتبه غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل التحيه لرجال النيابه الشباب عجبنى جدااااااااا النهارده تظاهرهم الراقى وطريقتهم فى عرض مطالبهم وفى نفس اصرارهم على الرجوع للشرعيه حقيقى مظهر مشرف ورااااااائع ومبروك عليهم انجازهم النهارده
أما بقى اللى اسمه صفوت حجازى اللى أصبح بين يوم وليله بيفهم فى كل حاجه وحاشر نفسه فى كل حاجه حتى اللى مبيفهمش فيها أحب أقوله ان امثاله التاريخ عمره ما هيذكره ولا بالخير ولا بالشر ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*حازمون بيقترحو ان حازم ابو اسماعيل يكون النائب العام الجديد*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> *حازمون بيقترحو ان حازم ابو اسماعيل يكون النائب العام الجديد*



هههههههههههههههههه
داة الكباب واللحمة بيعمل شغل 
لا يا جماعة مجلس القضاء هو اللى هيرشح واحد


----------



## girgis2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حازمون بيقترحو ان حازم ابو اسماعيل يكون النائب العام الجديد*



:new6:* :new6: :new6:*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*سؤال خبيث *
*هل *
*ثمن استقاله النائب العام هو اشراف اعضاء النيابه العامه على الاستفتاء ؟*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم منذ قليل العشرات من المتظاهرين بالشرقية، وقفة أمام مسكن الرئيس محمد مرسى احتفالاً باستقالة النائب العام طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، التى تقدم بها مساء اليوم الاثنين إلى المجلس الأعلى للقضاء.
وكان اللواء محمد كمال جلال مدير أمن الشرقية قد تلقى إخطار من الخدمات الأمنية المعينة لتأمين مسكن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية الكائن بفلل الجامعة بالقومية بدائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق، بقيام العشرات بتنظيم وقفة أمام المسكن احتفالاً باستقالة النائب العام، مرددين هتاف "بعد ما شيلنا النائب العام عد يا مرسى بقيلك كام".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل منذ قليل المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام إلى مكتبه، بدار القضاء العالى، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، لمواصلة ممارسة مهام منصبه فى تلقى الشكاوى والبلاغات، من الجماهير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*استنفار أمنى بـ"القضاء العالى" بعد وصول النائب العام لمكتبه

شهد دار القضاء العالى، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، استنفارا أمنيا مشددا من قبل رجال الشرطة وقوات الأمن المركزى، الذين فرضوا كردونا أمنيا أمام دار القضاء العالى،*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حازمون بيقترحو ان حازم ابو اسماعيل يكون النائب العام الجديد*


*وماله *
*لا هو عيب ولا هو حرام *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *سؤال خبيث *
> 
> *هل *
> 
> *ثمن استقاله النائب العام هو اشراف اعضاء النيابه العامه على الاستفتاء ؟*​


*الأجابة ( لأ )*
* النائب العام أخطأ حين أمر ينقل المستشار خاطر كعقاب له*
*على الأفراج عن معتقلى الأتحادية*
*ثم أخطأ مرة أخرى عندما تراجع عن هذا القرار*
*أى قاضى محترم يعرف أن القضاء مهنة الثوب الأبيض*
*لايجوز لها أن تتدنس *
*أعتقد أن قرار الرجل لا علاقة له بالسياسة*
*وإن تزامن مع الأستفتاء فى مرحلة حرجة *​


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2012)

هل سوف يوافق المجلس الاعلى على الاستقالة
ام سوف يحدث ضغط ويتم رفضها


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت وكالة أسوشيتدبرس، فى تقرير لها اليوم الثلاثاء، أن قبول استقالة النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم، والذى كتب أمس استقالته بعد اعتصام أعضاء النيابة العامة أمام مكتبه سيكون ضربة لمرسى.*


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> *أن قبول استقالة النائب العام ا*


ان بقى دونا 
 هنشوف


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الناشط الحقوقى ناصر أمين، مدير مركز استقلال القضاة، أن استقالة النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم، هدفها "إنقاذ الاستفتاء على الدستور من البطلان".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أكد الناشط الحقوقى ناصر أمين، مدير مركز استقلال القضاة، أن استقالة النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم، هدفها "إنقاذ الاستفتاء على الدستور من البطلان".*


*ولية مايكونش الراجل شعر بخطأه ؟*
*لية مايكونش شعر بضعفه كانسان أمام أغراء المنصب وقبل *
*ماكان يجب أن يرفضه ؟*
*ولية مايكونش أحترم رغبات رجال النيابة من حوله ؟*
*ولية مايكونش رجوع الى الحق ؟*
*ولية يسقط كل شئ جميل فى بلدنا *
*حتى ولو كان ندماً من شخص مسئول تفتحت عينيه على الحقيقة ؟!!*
*ولية أنت بتأكد أصلاً ؟!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

* وصل منذ قليل أعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى إلى دار القضاء العالى لمقابلة النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، وتقديم بلاغ بشأن المخالفات التى رصدتها الجبهة خلال الجولة الأولى من الاستفتاء..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يؤكد تمسكه بالاستقالة من منصبه بعد الاستفتاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان من الإخوان المسلمين الان2012-12-18 16:50:0515







بيان من الإخوان المسلمين بخصوص إجبار النائب العام على الاستقالة

بالأمس وقعت حادثة غير مسبوقة في ساحة القضاء، حيث أجبر عدد من وكلاء  ورؤساء النيابة المستشار طلعت عبدالله النائب العام على الاستقالة تحت  التهديد، مهددين كل القيم السامية التي تتوفر للقضاء من استقلال وكرامة  وحصانة وحرية إرادة، وهى القيم التي طالما نادوا بها وثاروا من أجلها حينما  عرضت الرئاسة على النائب العام السابق منصبا دبلوماسيا مرموق ا وقبله في  البداية بإراته الحرة، ثم عاد وأنكر موافقته، وعندئذ غضب القضاة باعتبار  ذلك النقل ينتقص من سيادة القانون، على الرغم من أن إبعاد هذا النائب العام  كان مطلبا شعبيا هدرت به أصوات الملايين في مختلف الميادين منذ بداية  الثورة باعتباره الرمز الباقي من رموز النظام البائد بعد أن أبعد كل رموزه .

وطلب المجلس الأعلى للقضاء من السيد الرئيس إلغاء قرار نقله سفيرا في  الفاتيكان وإبقاءه في منصبه، وهو الأمر الذي استجاب له الرئيس احتراما  لإرادة شيوخ القضاة .
وجريمة إكراه النائب العام الجديد التي وقعت بالأمس من مجموعة نشر أنها  تحمل أسلحة مرخصة هى عملية منكرة وسابقة خطيرة تستوجب من القضاة جميعا أن  يتصدوا لها ومن المجلس الأعلى للقضاء أن يصدر بيانا يستنكرها ويرفض قبول  الاستقالة المقدمة تحت التهديد فورا، وأن ينتدب من القضاة الشرفاء من يحقق  في هذه الواقعة وينزل العقاب بمن قاموا بها .

كما يجب على وزارة الداخلية أن تحمي القضاة من العدوان عليهم وتعرضهم للخطر أو التهديد .

ونحن لا نتصور أن يكون في أوساط القضاة أو رجال النيابة العامة التي تنوب  عن الشعب في التصدي للجرائم، من يمارس مثل هذه الجريمة، التي لا تختلف عما  يمارسه البلجية الآن في الشوارع، ولو تم السكوت عليها لأصبحت وسيلة مطردة  لكل مجموعة تريد إقالة رئيسها أن تمارس عليه الإرهاب والتهديد، حتى تجبره  على الاستقالة، وعندئذ تتحول البلاد إلى فوضى ويحكمها قانون الغاب .

والمثير للغضب والاستنكار أن يرحب بعض أعضاء نادي القضاة بهذه الجريمة  ويطالبوا بعودة النائب العام السابق – المرفوض شعبيا – ليضعوا أنفسهم في صف  أعداء الثورة وأعداء الشعب، وكذلك ترحيب بعض القنوات الفضائية التي  يمتلكها أفراد من بطانة النظام السابق، ويفعل ذلك بعض الإعلاميين المتلونين  الذين يهدرون كرامة المهنة وقيم الأخلاق .

ورغم فداحة المصيبة إلا أنها تكشف للشعب عن حقيقة الأشخاص وتسقط الأقنعة عن وجوههم .
الإخوان المسلمون
القاهرة في : 5 من صفر 1434هـ الموافق 18 من ديسمبر 2012م  



 مسخره السنين 

ال ايه زعلانين علي القضاء 
امال حصار الدستوريه يتسمي ايه ؟
 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*مفاجأة عن الرئيس بخصوص النائب العام
*​*2012-12-18 17:03:25*​*





مفاجأة :الرئيس مازال بيده سلطة تعيين النائب العام

أكد مصدر  قضائى رفيع بمجلس القضاء الأعلى ان سلطة تعيين النائب العام مازالت بيد  رئيس الجمهورية بناء على قانون السلطة القضائية حيث ان المادة 119 من  القانون تنص على ان يعين النائب العام بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية حيث انه حتى  الأن لم تمنح هذه الصلاحية للمجلس الأعلى للقضاء . كما أشار الى ان سلطة  ترشيح النائب العام من جانب المجلس الأعلى للقضاء ستكون كاملة وواجبه فى  حالة الموافقة على مسودة الدستور بشكل رسمى والتى أجازت للمجلس تلك المهمة .
وبناء عليه فإن قبول إستقالة النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم مازالت مرهونة بتصرف الرئيس .
وحول إمكانية عدم قبول الإستقاله قال :
ان هذا أمر  مستبعد لأن الرئيس لن يدفع المستشار طلعت ابراهيم الى البقاء فى منصبه غصبا  عنه خاصة انه قدم إعتذار مكتوب عن البقاء فى منصبه .





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*القضاء الأعلي ينتدب محاميا عاما جديدا لنيابات الأموال العامة العليا *
​


----------



## BITAR (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*على قناة on/tv*
*د/ غزلان المتحدث الاعلامى لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين يعلن ان*
*وكلاء النيابات اجبروا النائب العام المعين من قبل رئيس لجمهوريه *
*على الاستقاله تحت تهديد السلاح المرخص*
*رد عليه قاضى من نادى القضاه وقال عده مرات*
*من صفه هذا المتحدث *
*قالت له المذيعه انه من جماعة الاخون المسلميين*
*فرد ببساطه*
*لا ارد على اشخاص ليس لهم اى صله بالدوله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*حملة توقيعات بين أعضاء النيابة لترشيح «الهواري» لمنصب النائب العام

قالت مصادر قضائية إن هناك حملة توقيعات بين أعضاء النيابة العامة لترشيح المستشار على الهواري، المحامي العام السابق لنيابات الأموال العامة، لمنصب النائب العام. وأضافت المصادر لـ«المصري اليوم»، الأربعاء: هناك طلب مكتوب سيقدم لمجلس القضاء الأعلى، الأحد القادم، بعد قبول استقالة المستشار طلعت عبدالله، النائب العام الجديد، باعتباره صاحب الاختصاص في اختيار النائب العام في حالة إقرار الدستور، وبصفته الممثل الشرعي للقضاة وأعضاء النيابة. وأوضحت المصادر ترشيح المستشار علي الهواري لمنصب النائب العام باعتباره من الكفاءات ولعدم وجود انتماء *


----------



## BITAR (20 ديسمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *مراوغه*
> 
> * لتهدئه وكلاء النيابات *
> 
> * للاشراف على الاستفتاء يوم السبت 22 / 12 / 2012*​


* هذا كان الرأى الخاص بى*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 ديسمبر 2012)

النائب العام : ارفض ان يسجل التاريخ اني اجبرت عالاستقاله
طب بالنسبه حضرتك ان التاريخ سجل انك بترجع في كلامك زي العيال .... عادي ؟؟​​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2012)

النيابة العامة تعلن تعليق العمل والاعتصام الكامل ردا على تراجع النائب العام عن استقالته

ردًا على تراجع النائب العام عن استقالته، فرر أعضاء النيابة العامة علي مستوي الجمهورية بالدخول في اعتصام مفتوح أمام مكتب النائب العام أينما كان بدار القضاء العالي أو التجمع الخامس، وتعليق العمل الكلي بجميع المحاكم والنيابات بمختلف الجمهورية، بالاضافة إلي اصرارهم علي التوجه الأحد القادم لمقابلة المجلس الأعلي للقضاء كما كان متفقًا عليه.
جاء ذلك في بيان لهم منذ قليل اليوم الخميس، رفضوا فيه قرار النائب العام بالعدول عن قرار استقالته التي تقدم به يوم الثلاثاء الماضي، مؤكدين أن تلك الاستقالة جاءت بشكل صحيح وغير معيبة ولم يوجد أي ضغوط كما أشيع من البعض خلال الفترة الأخيرة.

وأضاف أعضاء النيابة أن قرار المستشار طلعت عبدالله بالعدول عن الاستقالة جاء إثر زيارة "قضاة من أجل مصر" وأحد أعضاء مجلس الشعب المنحل للنائب العام، بالإضافة إلي اجتماع المستشار طلعت مع أعضاء التفتيش القضائي ومطالبتهم إجراء دورة تفتيشية علي أعضاء النيابة وجاء ردهم بالرفض.

واستنكر الأعضاء عمليات الترهيب التي تمارس من جماعة بعينها للمحاكم والنيابات وآخرها الحصار الذي تم مساء أمس علي نيابة مدينة نصر لإجبار النيابة علي الإفراج عن متهم تابع لحركة سياسية برغم توفر جميع الأدلة لإدانته.


----------

